
Procella: Unifying serving and analytical data at YouTube - yarapavan
https://ai.google/research/pubs/pub48388/
======
yarapavan
Abstract:

Large organizations like YouTube are dealing with exploding data volume and
increasing demand for data driven applications. Broadly, these can be
categorized as: reporting and dashboarding, embedded statistics in pages,
time-series monitoring, and ad-hoc analysis. Typically, organizations build
specialized infrastructure for each of these use cases. This, however, creates
silos of data and processing, and results in a complex, expensive, and harder
to maintain infrastructure.

At YouTube, we solved this problem by building a new SQL query engine -
Procella. Procella implements a super-set of capabilities required to address
all of the four use cases above, with high scale and performance, in a single
product. Today, Procella serves hundreds of billions of queries per day across
all four workloads at YouTube and several other Google product areas.

Here's a review of the paper - [https://tech.marksblogg.com/youtube-database-
procella.html](https://tech.marksblogg.com/youtube-database-procella.html)

